# Screw-in CFLs in incandescent tank lights



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, so I am being cheap here. Looking to light a 40 hex (18" tall) enough for some mosses, anubias, ferns, etc. Could I get two 24" incandescent fixtures from Big Al's, ($20 each) and screw in some compact fluorescents in the 6500K range, place them to that the bulbs are at opposite ends, and call it good enough? 

Or would two 24" T8 fixtures do the job? I have one of those on there already, and could just add one, and put in plant bulbs.

I suppose I could buy T5 HOs, but ick...Too much money.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Screw in cfls run pretty hot also if I recall 6500k bulbs are a bit expensive and hard to find. With 24" t8 bulbs, two of them, you'll be able to grow those low light plants you mentioned. Also you can grow crypts. They will grow slow but it is very sustainable - meaning you won't have to combat algae or prune.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bulbs*

I have used screw in cfls from dollar store 3.00 with a home depot 
spotlight similar to the reptile light holders... under 20 bucks..
now all depends on depth and what kind of plants .. but if u want to do it 
cheap there are ways ...
good luck


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks! I will keep looking in to it. I may buy a proper T5HO light. Not sure yet.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

You could also try screw in LED bulbs.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

tom g said:


> I have used screw in cfls from dollar store 3.00 with a home depot
> spotlight similar to the reptile light holders... under 20 bucks..
> now all depends on depth and what kind of plants .. but if u want to do it
> cheap there are ways ...
> good luck


I have been looking into this option, and it seems to have promise. Thank you.
Is there an advantage to the getting the larger size clamp/spot lights? Higher wattage, sure, but with cfls maxing out around 42W, that shouldn't matter, right? Is the bigger reflector dome a significant advantage? Thinking about mounting two to three over my 40 hex, and removing the top glass.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

bob123 said:


> You could also try screw in LED bulbs.


Am I correct in assuming that an LED bulb mounted vertically would direct more light where I need it than a CFL? I'm thinking of reptile-style clamp lights, and even with reflectors, it seems that a lot of cfl light goes out the top and sides, whereas an LED bulb doesn't have the open sides and directs the light downwards.


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

cb1021 said:


> Screw in cfls run pretty hot also if I recall 6500k bulbs are a bit expensive and hard to find. With 24" t8 bulbs, two of them, you'll be able to grow those low light plants you mentioned. Also you can grow crypts. They will grow slow but it is very sustainable - meaning you won't have to combat algae or prune.


MOPS has the screw in 6500k fluorescents here:
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/power-compact-lamps-c-1_28_191.html
So $20x2 fixtures + ~$10x4 bulbs = about $80

You could also buy the GLO ballast kit for $55 at Pets&Ponds plus 2 bulbs =about $95 but you need to do more work yourself, including making a canopy and reflectors.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c293075/p16872659.html

Just some options. I have no idea which will work best.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/cfl-42w--150w-twister-daylight-6500k/917986

I am thinking in terms of 2 or 3 of those in reptile/home depot clamp lights http://www.homedepot.ca/product/aluminum-reflector-clamp-light-150-8-1-2-inch/969737

I have roughly 408 square inches of surface area, 18" high tank. I think three of those bulbs should put me just barely within the range of medium light.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

I've got a few of these setup for my system, using those clamp lights(have 2 reptile as well) and 13w CFLs. They provide a decent amount of light for the area but the spread is not the best. I need 3 of them for a 20g long (260sqin, 30X12) at a 12" height and this only provides me with light/medium light

The reason is the reflector is crap and heat is an issue as it gets trapped. Your 42w bulb will also not fully be covered by the clamp dome(from the height info on the clamp/bulb). For the money your putting into this DIY lighting system, it maybe worth the extra cash to get t5 setup with decent reflects or go DIY LED. It'll be twice the price but will last longer and look better. I had to built a rail to hang the clamp lights and other ares just sitting on the glass lid


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

EdC said:


> Am I correct in assuming that an LED bulb mounted vertically would direct more light where I need it than a CFL? I'm thinking of reptile-style clamp lights, and even with reflectors, it seems that a lot of cfl light goes out the top and sides, whereas an LED bulb doesn't have the open sides and directs the light downwards.


I would definitely go this route - you can get some higher par LED "bulbs" that will cost you ~$40-$60 but last several years. All you need is a lamp fixture. You can always look for aquarium specific gooseneck fixtures. You won't have excess light or add heat and you'll minimize power usage. Becareful of some ebay bulbs though as they have been documented to have wiring issues and can deliver a strong shock (search on youtube for info).

Goosenecks can be purchased here: 
http://www.aq-led.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=120


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

arc said:


> The reason is the reflector is crap and heat is an issue as it gets trapped. Your 42w bulb will also not fully be covered by the clamp dome(from the height info on the clamp/bulb).


Good point. Thank you.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

My issue is that I don't see LEDs or T5-HOs producing the amount of light that I can get out of screw-in CFLs. The one I posted the link to produces 2850 Lumens. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/cfl-42w--150w-twister-daylight-6500k/917986

2-foot t5-HOs seem to be around 2000 lumens at best. This means a 2-bulb fixture is practically useless. A 4-bulb fixture is better, but puts me up into the $300 range, for, at best, 8000 lumens, which is 550 lumens less than I'd get from three 42W CFLs.

Screw-in LEDs all seem to be in the 1000 lumen range from what I can find, and I'm not sure I want eight of them.

I get what you guys are saying about heat, and that sounds like definite concern. (Wondering if I can alleviate it somewhat with a few strategically drilled holes in the reflector domes?). I just don't see a reasonable way to get any sort of light out of t5s without covering the entire top of my tank, and LEDs don't seem much more promising in that regard, unless I am missing something.


----------



## JuntaYuy (Aug 15, 2015)

Not sure if this will help the decision. You can get Life-Glo screw in bulbs that do not get very hot and are just u shaped florescent. I am using those on a 5 gal and 6.5 gal. I am currently using clip on lights on top my 26 gallon and getting great growth.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

I think I am going a different route, but wow, you are getting some gorgeous results. Thank you for posting those pics. Definitely a good point of reference.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Go with cfls on that small of a tank. 6700k cfls can be found at the dollar stores so load up when you see them. They're great on smaller tanks and there's even a bulb that replaces a tubular bulb, aquaculture mini fluorescents that are available at Walmart in the US. Those totally grow plants too!! I do use T5s on my larger tanks though. My job involves led manufacturing so I'm waiting until I can ask my boss to design me a fixture..


----------



## vtyou (Mar 17, 2012)

So if I get a bulb like this (http://www.homedepot.ca/product/cfl-42w--150w-twister-daylight-6500k/917986) and screw it onto one of those clip on lamps, will it be good enough to grow some low light plants? Sorry if this is a noob question


----------



## JuntaYuy (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes you can but you would have to find a clip on fixture big enough to cover the length of the bulb other wise ur gonna have light spillage and rated take the heat, if ur talking low light you could probably get away with 1 or just go 2 23watt cfl in a clip on. The 42watt twisters are a pain with the heat they can make


----------



## JuntaYuy (Aug 15, 2015)

thats one of my tanks with 23 watts, thr bulbs are slightly to long so the light spillage sucks so got temporary tinfoil reflector till I make something nicer


----------



## vtyou (Mar 17, 2012)

JuntaYuy said:


> Yes you can but you would have to find a clip on fixture big enough to cover the length of the bulb other wise ur gonna have light spillage and rated take the heat, if ur talking low light you could probably get away with 1 or just go 2 23watt cfl in a clip on. The 42watt twisters are a pain with the heat they can make


Thanks for confirming my answer, and if the 42 watt twister produces a ton of heat, isn't that a good thing? Maybe I can get away with using a heater haha


----------



## JuntaYuy (Aug 15, 2015)

the fixtures I had smelt like they were burning because the 42w's heat, only reason I mention getting a fixture able to take the heat


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

would these bulbs work on a regular hood, one of the older ones that holds 2 bulbs? Would I need a reflector behind them, or can I get away with just the bulbs. Ive been using the $ store screw in 9w ones for a while now with no
problems, but want to grow plants now in my 20 gallon long.


----------



## JuntaYuy (Aug 15, 2015)

depends really, some fit 23watts, if the 23watt does not fit they have 15watt life glo screw in bulbs that are skinnier u shaped fluorescent that I use on my old hoods. I can get the exact bulb model for ya later today.


----------



## JuntaYuy (Aug 15, 2015)

This is what I use in older hoods, given there is the length for the bulb it is 6 inchs long


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

that looks like it would fit. Where did you get them?
thanks


----------

